# Mr. Peepers 6 months old



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Would you like a cookie Mr. Peepers? 

Sorry for the bad lighting in the picture.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That's all we get? :wub: C'mon..I want more. more more more!

PS- he looks a lot like his sister Spirit! I saw her a few weeks ago. She is just precious.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, what a great tongue shot! :Cute Malt: Mr. Peepers is adorable and I agree with Andrea - more pics, please!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

how cute :wub: I bet you had a treat in your hand


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What a cutie :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

what a cute picture!!! i want more too, i need to see his face, not just his impressive tongue, lol. what a good boy, sits so nice and tall for a picture :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wow.he so beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Mr Peepers is adorable ..

Love his fluffy feet :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Your being very stingy Jackie we need more pictures of the cutie. :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG! He is so handsome!!!!
His coat looks amazing, how do you get that poof on the top knot below the band...?
He's adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is gorgeous...such a sweetie pie.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He is adorable and gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

MR. PEEPERS HAS NOT ONLY THE CUTEST TONGUE BUT WOW WHAT A FACE :wub: :wub: PRECIOUS


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a coat! I agree, one picture just isn't acceptable around here - you know better than that!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh Wow!!!!!! And yes.....we want more pictures. ( do you call him Wally? Only we oldies would get it.)


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hello mr peppers,your one cute little fells :wub: :wub: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG Mr. Peepers in stunning :smheat: :wub2: Where have you been hiding him and how come we only get one pic? Andrea mentioned his sister Spirit, where did he come from? I must have missed something here :blink:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on Mr. Peepers! I didn't realize you got another Maltese!

Of course, I was the last to know you gotten married, too!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Such a handsome little guy :wub: :wub: He has such a beautiful coat already!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

He's adorable :wub2:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He's gorgeous! I agree, we need to see more!

I was just thinking about your bunny yesterday and when I saw your thread I thought it was going to be bunny pictures......can we get some bunny pic's too?!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

How gorgeous! Pretty pretty coat. I love the name Mr. Peepers. That is so cute. What made you name him that?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you all! Sorry there's only one...at 11 at night taking pictures I wasn't in for a long session LOL 

Peep's sister Spirit is Debbie Cleckley's dog. Andrea has a pup out of Peep's older half brother. 

We jokingly referred to him as Mr. Pushy when I evaluated the whole litter. Mr. Peepers (ie marshmallow peeps) was a nickname until hubby picked out a name...it stuck. 

Bunny is fine and dandy. She has a very thick body coat and not much mane. She looks very adolescent. She's healthy as a horse and a sweetie.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww how adorable you are Mr Peppers :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 23 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623598


> Thank you all! Sorry there's only one...at 11 at night taking pictures I wasn't in for a long session LOL
> 
> Peep's sister Spirit is Debbie Cleckley's dog. Andrea has a pup out of Peep's older half brother.
> 
> ...


I love his name, it suits him. I also thought that i was going to see pics of the bunny.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, Mr Peepers is sooo handsome :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Just LOVE that picture!!!

But I agree with Andrea.... we need more, more, more!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

He does look a lot like his lovely sister. I believe Spirit will be making her debut in the show ring soon. 

I think he looks a lot like Soda, too. Thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a stunner! :wub: And I agree with the others. You don't post nearly enough pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a great picture!!! I didn't realize you got another Malt either.... So you have Soda and Mr. Peepers? Any others we don't know about!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 23 2008, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623635


> He does look a lot like his lovely sister. I believe Spirit will be making her debut in the show ring soon.
> 
> I think he looks a lot like Soda, too. Thanks for sharing. :wub:[/B]


He does look like Soda...but he really looks like Dude I think. The Ta Jon males seem to have a very distinct look and temperament. Spirit should be at the nationals I think. Very accurate call name with this litter. VERY outgoing, a credit to genetics and how they were raised.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 23 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623656


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 23 2008, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623635





> He does look a lot like his lovely sister. I believe Spirit will be making her debut in the show ring soon.
> 
> I think he looks a lot like Soda, too. Thanks for sharing. :wub:[/B]


He does look like Soda...but he really looks like Dude I think. The Ta Jon males seem to have a very distinct look and temperament. Spirit should be at the nationals I think. Very accurate call name with this litter. VERY outgoing, a credit to genetics and how they were raised.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Jackie,

Peepers is adorable! I'm glad you're finally sharing pics. :biggrin: How is he related to Sweets?

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They are related..Sweets father is CH Jacob's Raisin Arizona.. His father is CH Ta-Jon's California Raisin (Dude) (Mr. Peepers dad)

If Peepers coat is anything like Sweets, you sure are lucky. She has the nicest coat I've ever seen. I will be showing her at Nationals. 





QUOTE (Cathy @ Aug 23 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623662


> QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 23 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623656





> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 23 2008, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623635





> He does look a lot like his lovely sister. I believe Spirit will be making her debut in the show ring soon.
> 
> I think he looks a lot like Soda, too. Thanks for sharing. :wub:[/B]


He does look like Soda...but he really looks like Dude I think. The Ta Jon males seem to have a very distinct look and temperament. Spirit should be at the nationals I think. Very accurate call name with this litter. VERY outgoing, a credit to genetics and how they were raised.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Jackie,

Peepers is adorable! I'm glad you're finally sharing pics. :biggrin: How is he related to Sweets?

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> They are related..Sweets father is CH Jacob's Raisin Arizona.. His father is CH Ta-Jon's California Raisin (Dude) (Mr. Peepers dad)
> 
> If Peepers coat is anything like Sweets, you sure are lucky. She has the nicest coat I've ever seen. I will be showing her at Nationals.
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Her mom is Jacob Riverview's Lady Haley. Debbie's friend owns her, but she is off Debbie's breeding of CH Marcris Blue Hills Fame. 

She actually looks just like Dude as a puppy. I hope that it's ok I post this picture of him, which is on Tammy Simon's website. 
[attachment=40230:dude.jpg]

Jacki, didn't mean to hijack your thread..I'm sorry. Peepers is a doll :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awww he is such a cutie! im so glad you posted a picture of mr. peepers he is such a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 23 2008, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623666


> Her mom is Jacob Riverview's Lady Haley. Debbie's friend owns her, but she is off Debbie's breeding of CH Marcris Blue Hills Fame.
> 
> She actually looks just like Dude as a puppy. I hope that it's ok I post this picture of him, which is on Tammy Simon's website.
> [attachment=40230:dude.jpg]
> ...


Thanks Andrea. Now back to Peepers..........his dad Dude is a handsome fellow. If Peepers looks like Dude he'll be a good looking guy in performance. All the girls will be after Peepers and Jackie will be telling us stories about how popular he is!

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh he's stunning!!!! His coat looks fantastic. Congrats on your new baby! Did you get him for show or performance?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I usually try to purchase show quality dogs for performance as structure is very important for an active agility dog. He measures up quite well. He will not be shown in conformation though.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Most DROOLWORTHY :wub: Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

He is stunning!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow Jackie congrats! I didn't know you got a puppy either, you've been holding out on us!  He's so adorable, take lots of pics so we can watch him grow up!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What a stunner... and I LOVE his name.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the picture!! Great tongue shot! :rofl: 

He is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mr. Peepers is such a handsome little guy!!!! :wub: :wub: I hope that we will get to see more pictures of him soon!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr. Peepers looks so sweet! :wub: His coat looks all shiny and nice, too.

So pretty!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww!!! Love the name and love him. What a stunner!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Peeprs is adorable. I would never have thought about buying from conformation champs for agility, but I guess good breeding is good for everything. Bogie and I have gone through our first agility class. He did much better than I did. I keep getting confused with the directions, but it's lot of fun.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Reva, good work with Bogie!!! Just keep at it and have fun. Even the best handlers get lost on the course sometimes! Don't worry about it. 

My dogs do a LOT (obedience, agility, hiking) so structure is extremely important to me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute pup! We do need more pictures.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mr. Peppers is so cute!!!


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I don't get on-line very much as life is just too busy. But I enjoyed some free time this weekend and noticed this thread about Mr. Peepers. I am very grateful that Jackie gave him such a great home and I'm looking forward to seeing him in the Obedience and Agility rings in the future. His Dad, Dude is a wonderful dog very bright and happy. I am also proud that Andrea has Sweets who also looks like Dude, except smaller like her Dad, Arty 4.6 pounds soaking wet - hope Sweets gets to 4.6 pounds. Thanks everyone for the nice comments on both of these babies.
Debbie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I just noticed this thread! Mr. Peeps is gorgeous! Congratulations Jackie on finding another beauty. I wasn't familiar with Dude, and some of the others mentioned who are related. I was inspired to go look at Debbie's website. I knew Debbie had some wonderful dogs but I was very impressed. Makes me so puppy hungry, and Shoni is only 15 mos. old. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How did I miss this thread? Mr Peeps (Peepers) is gorgeous but what do you expect, coming from Jacob (Debbie Cleckley) Maltese. CeeCee comes from Jacob and she is a little cutie!!!!! I love Sweets also.......so pretty and adorable!!!!


----------

